# Niciec And Niciec Sales Ripped Me Off



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Mmmmmm naughty naughty...you may have recourse under the Sale of Goods Act or the Distance Selling REgulations. Keeping Card Detailsis _*probably*_ covered under the Data Protection Act or some such thing.
Which Tester did you get [or not get]?

ID cards ffs where did that one come from...news to me! Never mentioned it at their £15.00p [incl VAT @ 15%] Tech Talk on Weds. Must admit it was quite informative and taught me a few things. Bought a couple of their publications:thumbup:

2392-10 level 2
17th edition.....something. They both look the same. V good publications actually...and £5 off each item [20 instead of 25] AND a free calculator:thumbup:


----------



## cornishsparks (Oct 14, 2007)

*niciec rip off britain*

Thing is do i really have time to be kept on the phone for an hour to get my money back for goods that i have been charged twice for and never even recieved and do battle with another essex girl with an IQ of 14 and attitude.
The tester was bulk standard LCD tester ET2, should have just got a fluke one from the merchants, trapped mine in the back door of the van and draggged it for 17 miles along the tarmac.
ID cards are available from the niciecs secure website area around £5 should they not be free as we pay them all our profits to stay members every year and get f all for it.
ECA waste of time as well just want to take all your money to play golf with and **** about with.


----------



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

ECA pay as you earn= not happening. if your being f**ked about call credit card company they will refund it.
our provider issues one id card free, we show it to the rare part p jobs other than that the scheme is a waste of time


----------

